

Fuck you PayPal - yashg
http://www.yash.info/blog/index.php/uconomix/fuck-you-paypal

======
praptak
Wow, a new twist on "Paypal screws vendor" - this time on currency conversion.

You have to read the linked article to get the details. Mind it, it's not just
crappy rates. The rate is different for the chargeback and for the original
payment. Guess in whose favor the rates differ? Yup, good old Paypal never
missing a chance to extract some money from you.

~~~
cynix
> The rate is different for the chargeback and for the original payment.

So they're basically double dipping by charging the 2% edge twice? You'd think
a refund should be a direct reversal of the original transaction so that all
amounts are exactly the same...

~~~
praptak
Well it seems that it wasn't just fluctuations of the exchange rate: _"There
was actually no currency conversion because the withdrawal was initiated and
cancelled almost immediately."_

So you pay this guy some money, then immediately change your mind and he loses
money.

------
w-ll
You know I love Bitcoin, But I could still see this type of `post` being
directed at Bitpay or Coinbase; given market fluctuations lately. It was
pretty stable in 2012 but woosh...

 _I wish the speculators &amp; day traders left us alone._

------
rex_gsd
This is why I went out of my way to find an alternative processor to Paypal
for my most recent startup. Monthly fees were definitely higher but chances of
this happening, much lower.

------
nick2021
Yes, PayFail, please fuck yourself kindly.

